# Hid 12000k



## Phil (Apr 30, 2009)

Trying to find out if anyone has put 12000k HIDs in a there car. I got a free full kit, but I dont know if the bulds will gett hot enoght to melt the lens? If anyone knows, or knows a better way to go about it let me know


----------

